

PostgreSQL vs Oracle Differences #4 - Shared Memory Usage - someotheridiot
http://blog.kimiensoftware.com/2011/05/postgresql-vs-oracle-differences-4-shared-memory-usage/

======
rbanffy
> On the other hand OS’s are getting smarter and RAM cheaper, so perhaps it’s
> better to not overcomplicate the code and let the OS handle the problem.

In the case of open-source OSs, it even makes sense to contribute code back to
the kernel that can improve database performance. If you know a better caching
strategy than the one the OS is using, everybody wins if the kernel adopts it.

